# 95 hb part out



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

anyone want to buy a 95 harbody, 190k, I just cracked the cylinder head, Im not sure i want it anymore, im just entertaining offers. in central california.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

any pictures?


----------



## mr_cool_guy (May 5, 2005)

is it a 4x4?


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

hey i would like the block...
email me... [email protected]


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

If it's a 4x4 SE maybe. You got any pics?


----------



## grimboy (Jan 22, 2007)

hey,
Is there any way I could buy the instrument cluster from ya? I am in serious need of a new one. Does that one have any problems( works without problems)? Email me for a price and any other parts you might be willing to sell.
thanks


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

*sorry*

decided to keep the pos, j/k i couldn't bare letting her go, rebuilt the motor.


----------



## paintman (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll give you $20.00 for the screw on cap where the brake fluid goes. email me at [email protected]


----------

